# Ultra torque bearing maintenance



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it recommended to dismantle, regrease and reassemble ultra torque crankset bearings?


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

The Campy Ultratorque maintenance manual says, 

"SUPER RECORD 11S crankset: Periodically bring the bike to a specialized mechanic to lubricate the hub bearings and ball bearings with specific oil for bearings (approximately every 5,000 km - 3,000 miles). Campagnolo Super Record 11S bearings are in Cronitect (advanced solution by ***) and the balls are ceramic.
RECORD 11S/CHORUS 11S/ ATHENA 11S crankset: clean and re-grease the ball-bearings and the semi-axle and lubricate the cup bearing seats with specific grease for bearings (approximately every 4,000/6,000 km).
Maintenance intervals are purely indicative and may be significantly different in relation to conditions of use and the intensity of your activity. Check with your mechanic to select a schedule that is best for you. "

You can find a number of discussions related to this topic with a search of this forum. Here is one thread (started by me) with some detailed photos of the insides of my Record 11s BB bearings.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=199124


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi V,

Awesome detail - thanks


----------

